# 2 Female Spawning Angelfish



## megamax42 (Jan 10, 2011)

So for the first time ever my 2 Angelfish spawned on the intake tube of my HOB filter. I think it happened from the lowering in pH caused by a DIY CO2 reactor I setup. Anyways last night, around 7 pm, I could've sworn I saw both of them laying eggs and I made sure to look closely whether or not eggs were coming out or they were just 'touching' the eggs, and I'm 80% positive I saw both of them laying eggs. 

So this morning, around 8 am, I get up and take a look at the tank and there's hundreds of translucent tan colored eggs and only about 20 white eggs.

From what I've read the white ones are infertile, but if thats true, then I have hundreds of fertile eggs. And if thats true then I have a male and female and based on last night I have a hard time believing that
*question

What do you think?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Males will go over the eggs just like a female, that is how they fertilize the eggs.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya gotta have some really sharp eyes to discern laying or fertilizing!.. You've def a pair..


----------

